# Uber Driver Sprung Scrolling On Cell Phone.



## george manousaridis

Absolute no excuse to even touch your phone.Distracted driving!!!


----------



## fields

Rather than asking him to stop reading his facebook, the rider thought it a better idea to video it. He or she can't have been that terrified.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

Driver was an idiot. Driver was breaking the law.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> Know know be nice


I do know. Or do you mean now now? Either way I was nicer than I could have been. He was an idiot and was breaking the law. Why you try and turn it around and make it about terrible pax I don't understand. Fact is he brought it on himself by doing the wrong thing


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> does it sound that way?mmmmm think about it.....did the paxs have seat belts on?sleeping paxs???? Both sides is story


the other side of the story doesnt matter. Fact: Driver was scrolling through facebook on his phone whilst driving. Fact: doing that is illegal in England. If pax didnt have seatbelts on then that is yet another thing that the driver did wrong, as well as the pax. There is no getting around the fact that the driver is an idiot and what he was doing was illegal.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> Still all the above might seem to driver idiosyncrasies but to film that and online to plastered...not nice


breaking the law is not an "idiosyncrasy". It's a crime. Seriously. Stop making excuses. He's an idiot. he got caught. He got punished. no one to blame but himself. If he didnt surf facebook whilst driving he wouldnt have had an issue. Surely you arent condoning his behavior?


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> Definition of idiosyncrasies:a characteristic, habit, mannerism, or the like, that is peculiar to an individual
> Rest my case


your case was that he was hard done by. Your definition doesnt help you at all. The guy is an idiot. He broke the law and got caught. If it is his "habit" to continuously break the law he is even more of an idiot. Mind you to be an idiosyncracy it has to be "peculiar to an individual' and there are plenty of other morons around with the same "habit".


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> Yea I agree...but think when a stack ping comes on yr screen,what do you do?fiddle yr phone or not?you accept?maybe yes or no?if you accept then yr breaking the law too?habits are principal so everything is idiotic and law breaking.


accepting a ping is not the same as reading facebook whilst driving. When you accept a ping on the phone you are not breaking the law as it is considered a drivers aid because it is a dispatch system and that is exempted under the road rules. Reading and scrolling through facebook is NOT. The fact that you consider them the same thing is a bit scary really.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> Principal is same,I never touch my phone while in transit for.anyrhing,either way with paxs ,family orby myself.Its takes a split second for a fatality,even on voice activation,I do not take my eyes off the road,and if I have to look glance at my rear vision or extrnal mirrors ,I do quickly and my vision back in front of me.Absolute no exception!!!!


right you say that but yet you think this driver wasnt doing anything wrong and blame the pax for criticising him. You make no sense.
By the way if you never take your eyes off the road that means you never check your mirrors, or your speedometer and that makes you a danger on the road.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> A whisper for ya too,I AM A HEAVY HAULAGE truck driver,Is why way I am,typical worst drivers and I mean absolutely worst are COURIERS,CABBIEs AND Uber Drivers AND CYCLISTS ARE JUST AS BAD when I am cartage loads around town,just plain dumb stupid.Anyway point I never take my eyes off the road.
> 
> Just stated what I do read!!!


I would have thought as a heavy haulage truck driver you would know better. Most of the ones I know are great drivers. There are a few absolute tools driving trucks though, just as there are bad ride share drivers, cabbies and couriers. If you think a driver scrolling through facebook whilst driving is ok then you must be one of the latter truck drivers. By the way you NEED to take your eyes off the road occasionally to monitor your speed, check mirrors, look in your blind spot before changing lanes etc. Driving large vehicles doesnt exempt you from that. I'm glad I'm unlikely to have to share the road with you. You scare me


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> Haha scare you? Ask me how many fools get infront of me,how many fools try to cut in when I'm turning,lol I scare you then you have an issue,NEVER EVER GET DISTRACTED AND EYE ON THE ROAD,INCLUDING ALL PRECAITIONS I PERFORM TO AVOID ACCIDENTS,people turning in to me when I'm executing a left hand turn with a double,tail gating me while going through a intersection to rush and beat the traffic light,list goes on, next time you think your scares,be watch full on a car on yr rear tail gating you.Know that worry,or some one on illicit drugs and then driving,you saying worry youlol


maybe if you took your eyes off the road and looked in your mirror before you make your left hand turn you wouldnt have so many issues ;-) Putting things in caps doesnt make them any more valid.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> Oh dear you not aware of the road laws? Do I have to write a book lol,what does an oversize vehicle do?Sheesh do I have to answer a question on turning know for you?I'm sure you know how truck drivers indicate early and by road laws how we turn,compared to stupid uber drivers stopping in middle of the road and turning suddenly with no warnings,man you really don't comprehend ?and upper caps is to point to you a important fact.Sheesh lol


yes I know the road rules. i also know that you are supposed to look in your mirrors etc before executing a turn. Since you never take your eyes off the road even for a second (your words) then clearly you dont do that. You also defended a guy who was scrolling through facebook whilst driving and then in the next breath incorrectly advised that accepting a ping on your phone was illegal. You may be a professional driver but I think you need to brush up on your knowledge of the road rules before you think about writing a book.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> I am also an ex interstate driver too,I been to nsw,qld and and every state is different but I am not perfect,


even more reason why you should know better then. Checking speedometer, mirrors, blindspots and not surfing facebook are pretty uniform rules across the country


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

george manousaridis said:


> What point don't you understand about the process of haevy vehicle turning,don't you watch the indicators of a heavy vehicle and where and what it takes on marked road lanes for it to turn? My eyes are in front when I'm turning to make sure I don't collect anything in front and of course quickly glancing leftand right on the external mirror's,with a speed accordingly,doesn't take much for some one to sneak in on my left,all sorts,but it's my job to take every precautions,I know there are cowboys,it's a hard world but I get along,even pedestrIns are bad too,pending where I am driving to but eyes open ,absolute no destructions even on voice activated equipment.As for the bloke I am defending no one,I absolute don't touch or notice anything when driving


I understand heavy vehicles turning. I also understand that to turn safely you need to take your eyes off the road and look in a number of different places and that just because you have your indicator on doesnt mean that you get to just turn without doing that. I also know that good drivers dont defend idiots who surf facebook whilst driving and good drivers know you have to take their eyes off the road at various times to check blind spots, speedometers, mirrors etc. You however defend this guy who surfed facebook whilst driving and put it down to just an idiosyncracy and then tell me that you never take your eyes off the road even for a second so I have made conclusions accordingly. Anyway I'm done discussing it. I'll just restate my original point. This guy was an idiot. This guy broke the law.


----------



## Jagent

george manousaridis said:


> Know know be nice,he wasn't breaking any laws...he wasn't holding his phone in hand....just like a ping arrives stack wise he fiddled....mmmmm....isn't one breaking the law when a stack ping arrives and you diddle to accept?isn't that distracted driving?


Been saying this ever since Uber started the stacked pings. Sooner or later, a driver with a car full of passengers will crash while messing with a stacked ping. I don't know how Uber gets away with it.


----------



## AussiePaul

Jagent said:


> Been saying this ever since Uber started the stacked pings. Sooner or later, a driver with a car full of passengers will crash while messing with a stacked ping. I don't know how Uber gets away with it.


Stacked Ping on a timer. Even a worse distraction.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

Jagent said:


> Been saying this ever since Uber started the stacked pings. Sooner or later, a driver with a car full of passengers will crash while messing with a stacked ping. I don't know how Uber gets away with it.


Uber gets away with it because it is deemed a drivers aid and is therefor exempt just like taxi drivers. The split second it takes to tap the ping is nothing like scrolling through facebook which is against the road rules


----------



## AussiePaul

SydneyUber Chick said:


> Uber gets away with it because it is deemed a drivers aid and is therefor exempt just like taxi drivers. The split second it takes to tap the ping is nothing like scrolling through facebook which is against the road rules


Drivers aid for what ? 
To make more money ? 
This isnt a demister button. 
I agree facebook thing or texting is utter inconsiderate stupidity.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

AussiePaul said:


> Drivers aid for what ?
> To make more money ?
> This isnt a demister button.
> I agree facebook thing or texting is utter inconsiderate stupidity.


Its a dispatch unit. Dispatch units are listed as one of the examples of drivers aids in the legislation


----------



## AussiePaul

SydneyUber Chick said:


> Its a dispatch unit. Dispatch units are listed as one of the examples of drivers aids in the legislation


Just wondering. Do taxi drivers have to confirm their next ride while on a current trip ? 
Its been so long since ive taken a taxi.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

AussiePaul said:


> Just wondering. Do taxi drivers have to confirm their next ride while on a current trip ?
> Its been so long since ive taken a taxi.


I havent taken one for a few years but last time they did the guy was tapping on his dispatch screen. Whether that was to confirm a ride Im not sure


----------



## Jagent

SydneyUber Chick said:


> Uber gets away with it because it is deemed a drivers aid and is therefor exempt just like taxi drivers. The split second it takes to tap the ping is nothing like scrolling through facebook which is against the road rules


I'm not defending the use of Facebook at all. Using Facebook while driving is insane. In my opinion, so are stacked pings. Yes, it only takes a split second if you just blindly accept every ping (which is what Uber wants), but if you like paying attention to things like rider rating, surge, and ping distance, it's a total distraction. Plus, even if you ignore it, Uber has disabled volume control and the sound is annoying and distracting too. Pax hate it.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

Jagent said:


> I'm not defending the use of Facebook at all. Using Facebook while driving is insane. In my opinion, so are stacked pings. Yes, it only takes a split second if you just blindly accept every ping (which is what Uber wants), but if you like paying attention to things like rider rating, surge, and ping distance, it's a total distraction. Plus, even if you ignore it, Uber has disabled volume control and the sound is annoying and distracting too. Pax hate it.


You can turn stacked pings off if they are an issue for you. When you pick up your pax, before you start driving, select stop new requests. You can then turn requests back on when you have safely dropped your passenger off before you drive away. My iphone makes no noise at all when a new request comes through if my phone is connected to the car via bluetooth. If the blootooth is off I mute the sound on the phone and get no audio notifications.


----------



## Jagent

SydneyUber Chick said:


> You can turn stacked pings off if they are an issue for you. When you pick up your pax, before you start driving, select stop new requests. You can then turn requests back on when you have safely dropped your passenger off before you drive away. My iphone makes no noise at all when a new request comes through if my phone is connected to the car via bluetooth. If the blootooth is off I mute the sound on the phone and get no audio notifications.


Yes, thank you. I disable new requests on every pickup. The point is, we shouldn't have to do this. I truly believe that Uber's stacked pings are a danger on the road. Especially when they're happening to drivers on unfamiliar roads, at night, with a car full of strangers. It's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

Jagent said:


> Yes, thank you. I disable new requests on every pickup. The point is, we shouldn't have to do this. I truly believe that Uber's stacked pings are a danger on the road. Especially when they're happening to drivers on unfamiliar roads, at night, with a car full of strangers. It's a recipe for disaster.


You may believe that, but for the moment the law disagrees with you. The good thing is that you have the ability to turn them off if they pose an issue for you, and those of us for whom they dont cause problems can leave them on or turn them off for strategic reasons


----------



## UberDriverAU

SydneyUber Chick said:


> Its a dispatch unit. Dispatch units are listed as one of the examples of drivers aids in the legislation


It's not legal Australia wide. In WA you are allowed to have a driving aid visible, but you are not permitted to press or manipulate anything on the body of the phone whilst not parked.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

If stacked pings are a problem, select 'no more requests' before you move the car with your first passenger and keep selecting it each time you have a new passenger.


----------



## OverTheBarrell

george manousaridis said:


> A whisper for ya too,I AM A HEAVY HAULAGE truck driver,Is why way I am,typical worst drivers and I mean absolutely worst are COURIERS,CABBIEs AND Uber Drivers AND CYCLISTS ARE JUST AS BAD when I am cartage loads around town,just plain dumb stupid.Anyway point I never take my eyes off the road.
> 
> Just stated what I do read!!!
> 
> Again point I will make!!!It's proof and plastered all round the Melbourne areas about a hint of taking your eyes off the road, distraction s and driver FATIGUE!!!Espicaillay driver distraction


Actually I've seen numerous truck drivers hold thier phone in their hand while and talking..

I'm a truckie too .. no need to boast..

there are good habits and bad habits, good drivers and bad drivers...

I do need to watch out for taxis, p platers, and E extentions...

cyclists just do as they please..

btw.. how do you know if someone is Ubering? or Hi Oscaring?



Jack Malarkey said:


> If stacked pings are a problem, select 'no more requests' before you move the car with your first passenger and keep selecting it each time you have a new passenger.


but you to do it everytime ... just annoying for an app made by a 'tech' company



UberDriverAU said:


> It's not legal Australia wide. In WA you are allowed to have a driving aid visible, but you are not permitted to press or manipulate anything on the body of the phone whilst not parked.


Yes and I've worked for a National chauffeur/ hire car company that requires you to accept jobs when your moving down the road... so many companies force us to break the law or ... have a flashing red acceptance screen with a loud beep beep going off every second... yeah you have to mute it all..

catch 22 in a corporate world


----------



## fields

The #1 worst offenders in illegal phone use are tradies. #2 are truckies, I have seen precious few cabbies or couriers use phones while driving. They tend to have other annoying and dangerous vices.


----------



## yogi bear

They used to just sack you on the mines if you had a mobile stuck to your ear when driving a haul truck


----------



## uber_driver

must have been bored sitting in traffic



SydneyUber Chick said:


> I havent taken one for a few years but last time they did the guy was tapping on his dispatch screen. Whether that was to confirm a ride Im not sure


they have to plot in the suburbs they are in to get radio jobs


----------



## Bob Job

george manousaridis said:


> Absolute no excuse to even touch your phone.Distracted driving!!!


I touch my phone while driving every time I tap to accept a trip, navigate and to message/call the rider to tell them I'm at the location.

Are you telling me you only accept trips when parked?


----------



## george manousaridis

Bob Job said:


> I touch my phone while driving every time I tap to accept a trip, navigate and to message/call the rider to tell them I'm at the location.
> 
> Are you telling me you only accept trips when parked?


Ex Uber,and I affirm my cell phone is on driver mode while I am moving,You can choose to believe or not.


----------



## Teri12

I study psychology. Research shows it's the conversations on mobile devices while driving that cause accidents, not 'holding' the phone. Therefore tapping a stacked ping isn't the same as checking texts or Facebook or answering the freaking phone when a passenger needs to hurry you along (by calling and blocking the map )


----------



## george manousaridis

Teri12 said:


> I study psychology. Research shows it's the conversations on mobile devices while driving that cause accidents, not 'holding' the phone. Therefore tapping a stacked ping isn't the same as checking texts or Facebook or answering the freaking phone when a passenger needs to hurry you along (by calling and blocking the map )


I like what u say,but obviously one doesn't get it.I say no more,it depends on yr activities



Jagent said:


> I'm not defending the use of Facebook at all. Using Facebook while driving is insane. In my opinion, so are stacked pings. Yes, it only takes a split second if you just blindly accept every ping (which is what Uber wants), but if you like paying attention to things like rider rating, surge, and ping distance, it's a total distraction. Plus, even if you ignore it, Uber has disabled volume control and the sound is annoying and distracting too. Pax hate it.


I agree totally,I won't touch nothing,pull over or just log offline.


----------



## george manousaridis

Jack Malarkey said:


> If stacked pings are a problem, select 'no more requests' before you move the car with your first passenger and keep selecting it each time you have a new passenger.


One can log offline with the slider if need be.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

SydneyUber Chick said:


> You can turn stacked pings off if they are an issue for you. When you pick up your pax, before you start driving, select stop new requests. You can then turn requests back on when you have safely dropped your passenger off before you drive away. My iphone makes no noise at all when a new request comes through if my phone is connected to the car via bluetooth. If the blootooth is off I mute the sound on the phone and get no audio notifications.


I have never seen so many SydneyUber Chick posts in one thread ! 
I'm in luurve 
Where are you?
.


----------



## george manousaridis

Who is John Galt? said:


> I have never seen so many SydneyUber Chick posts in one thread !
> I'm in luurve
> Where are you?
> .


Go for it tiger


----------



## UberDriverAU

Who is John Galt? said:


> I have never seen so many SydneyUber Chick posts in one thread !
> I'm in luurve
> Where are you?
> .


Perhaps she is just "Sydney Chick" now?


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

Lol.....Uber driver sprung scrolling on cell phone.....must've been an emergency text message or Facebook notification.


----------



## Skipper

Teri12 said:


> I study psychology. Research shows it's the conversations on mobile devices while driving that cause accidents, not 'holding' the phone. Therefore tapping a stacked ping isn't the same as checking texts or Facebook or answering the freaking phone when a passenger needs to hurry you along (by calling and blocking the map )


Interesting. 
Does that go equally for conversations with passengers or are phone conversations more distracting?


----------



## george manousaridis

Skipper said:


> Interesting.
> Does that go equally for conversations with passengers or are phone conversations more distracting?


Depends what nationality you have,if your Greek or Italian,the hands we talk with lol.



george manousaridis said:


> Depends what nationality you have,if your Greek or Italian,the hands we talk with lol.


And with our finger's,our heads and our eyes,all bodily functions


----------



## Teri12

Skipper said:


> Interesting.
> Does that go equally for conversations with passengers or are phone conversations more distracting?


convos with passengers just as dangerous. Be very careful. I just focus on road in the middle of a convo if I have to, then apologise and resume conversation.They seem grateful.


----------



## george manousaridis

Teri12 said:


> convos with passengers just as dangerous. Be very careful. I just focus on road in the middle of a convo if I have to, then apologise and resume conversation.They seem grateful.


Everything is a distraction,not only driving but dropping off and picking up too.Have to be alert on all fronts


----------

